
The secret to a happier, healthier life: Just retire - eplanit
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-secret-to-a-happier-healthier-life-just-retire-2015-07-27
======
exolymph
I wonder how much this depends on what your job was.

~~~
ChuckMcM
No doubt it depends quite a lot. Too often people see "retirement" as "waiting
to die" which is not a fair characterization.

People have asked me why I'm still working for other people, rather than
pursuing my own interests. I ask myself that, and when I believe I'll be
happier doing that, I'll take that path. But for now the kinds of things I
like to play with (like large distributed systems with a tremendous scale) I
can't really afford to host something like that in my home laboratory. I could
perhaps put a couple of thousand Rasberry Pi equivalent systems in custom
racks of some sort, but the overhead of that is so much easier when its
someone else's job. Using AWS for experiments is fun but can be expensive for
even short periods. So working at a company where they already need that level
scale, and are willing to give me enough freedom to play with it (and even
hire people to play with it with me ;-) it makes more sense for me to work for
them.

That said a long time friend of mine retired from Cisco and now pursues the
things he is interested in full time. He's a lot happier _not_ being at work.
For him the other choice made more sense.

~~~
exolymph
It's definitely all about choosing what works for you, personally.

